# umount -f and mount_smbfs



## laufdi (Sep 26, 2014)

Why can't I `umount` (-f) an SMBFS filesystem when the remote computer is down? There should be some timeout?

Many programs (like `df`) hang forever if the mounted directory is not available.


----------

